
His Mood Changed and Our Marriage Imploded. Then He Took a Blood Test - heshiebee
https://www.elle.com/life-love/sex-relationships/a27608740/his-mood-changed-and-our-marriage-imploded-then-he-took-a-blood-test/
======
Double_a_92
Summary: He had hyperparathyroidism (some small gland in the neck being
overproductive) which caused high calcium levels and depression.

